# Quick deployment paracord bracelets.



## countymounty22 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is what I do when I am not soaping.  They are all quick deploy which means they can be pulled apart quickly for use.

[attachment=0:2kle9ene]IMG_1408.JPG[/attachment:2kle9ene]


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2012)

countymounty22 said:
			
		

> They are all quick deploy which means they can be pulled apart quickly for use.



Very nice but why would you want to pull them apart?


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 23, 2012)

The law enforcement bracelet has 15 feet of paracord on it.  I have used mine to hoist my bow up in my treestand after discovering something chewed my other one up.  I have also used one to hold up a gas tank on a car.  Paracord comes in handy when you want to tie something down, up, or sideways.  The twine on the black one can be removed and taken apart to use as fuel to start a fire.  I have also used one to drag out a buck when I forgot my rope.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh I see! That's clever!


----------

